# New wrestling move



## Seb (Aug 20, 2008)

I might start watching wrestling for these kind of moves:

http://i534.photobucket.com/albums/ee350/sebutts/1201820424757.gif


----------



## kalawine (Aug 20, 2008)

Seb said:


> I might start watching wrestling for these kind of moves:
> 
> http://i534.photobucket.com/albums/ee350/sebutts/1201820424757.gif



As you know, my boys have really been into wrestling lately. I showed them this and we have all three been rolling in the floor! Poor little guy! It had to have broken his nose!


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Aug 20, 2008)

That's gotta hurt!


----------



## Athaleyah (Aug 20, 2008)

Somehow I think that it wasn't supposed to happen quite like that. Ouch!


----------

